# Stupid ebay members



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have an item selling buy-it-now or best offer and some numpty has just sent me a message to ask what is the lowest price I'll accept. :roll:

I'm not even going to give them an answer.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Back at the Bayers pug, at least you don't have to see them face to face. 
I run a fish shop and had someone come in earlier and ask for lambs livers :lol: :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

How much did you quote him? 8)

The potential buyer has zero feedback and joined yesterday. I don't think I'd sell him fresh air.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> I have an item selling buy-it-now or best offer and some numpty has just sent me a message to ask what is the lowest price I'll accept. :roll:
> 
> I'm not even going to give them an answer.


I dont see what the problem is what's wrong asking that question ?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jamman said:


> I dont see what the problem is what's wrong asking that question ?


Well, if you were selling a car and someone said to you "let's forget about haggling, just tell me what's the cheapest you'll sell it for and I'll give you that", would you tell them? My usual response to buyers asking questions like that is "what's the most you're willing to pay?"


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Just say "oi knob rot you see the buy it now button click it" 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You get asked that a lot on eBay and those people hardly ever turn into buyers, they're usually just time wasters. But if I've set the "best offer" function to automatically accept above a certain price - I'll tell them what it is if I'm keen to sell quickly or not getting much interest.
Of course I'll have a cash price too, as not paying eBay/PayPal fees and not being at risk of a chargeback is worth something.
Always best to engage with a potential buyer, just don't waste your time entertaining long conversations.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't usually do buy-it-nows, as I find auctions often get better money due to people getting carried away at the end, so I always have to deal with the "do you have a buy it now price" questions. My answer is always the same. If they can collect in person and pay cash, I'll do a deal - if not, they have to bid like everyone else.

Generally I try to do the same when I'm buying. If they're local, I'll contact them and ask if they have a cash (outside eBay) price to save us both some money. Unfortunately a lot of people seem to think that as sellers, they're going to be protected by eBay if they stay within 'the system' so they don't want to do cash deals. If only they knew..


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Exactly, eBay is completely biased towards buyers. If the seller won't give me a cash price worth taking that extra risk - especially if I'm not paying on collection - then I'll take the eBay route. Let them pay their fees for my protection :-D


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> You get asked that a lot on eBay and those people hardly ever turn into buyers, they're usually just time wasters. But if I've set the "best offer" function to automatically accept above a certain price - I'll tell them what it is if I'm keen to sell quickly or not getting much interest.
> Of course I'll have a cash price too, as not paying eBay/PayPal fees and not being at risk of a chargeback is worth something.
> Always best to engage with a potential buyer, just don't waste your time entertaining long conversations.


+1


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> I don't usually do buy-it-nows, as I find auctions often get better money due to people getting carried away at the end, so I always have to deal with the "do you have a buy it now price" questions. My answer is always the same. If they can collect in person and pay cash, I'll do a deal - if not, they have to bid like everyone else.
> 
> Generally I try to do the same when I'm buying. If they're local, I'll contact them and ask if they have a cash (outside eBay) price to save us both some money. Unfortunately a lot of people seem to think that as sellers, they're going to be protected by eBay if they stay within 'the system' so they don't want to do cash deals. If only they knew..


I've sold things for more then the brand new cost due to people get carried away. I would imagine it happens when you get several people bidding.

It can go against you and you can get stung if you only attract 1 bidder, who perhaps otherwise would have paid a buy it now price.

Suppose it's a gamble.


----------



## James1050S3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Just tell them that the lowest price you will accept is your buy it now price. I had this situation when selling a motorcycle exhaust. I ignored the 'whats your lowest price' messages, then suddenly eBay closed my listing and suspended my account saying that they believed the item I was selling was fake or stolen.
I suspect one of the people I had ignored had took the arse and reported it.
In the end I relisted it and sold it for more than I paid for it. Now I always answer buyers questions no matter how stupid.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jamman said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > I have an item selling buy-it-now or best offer and some numpty has just sent me a message to ask what is the lowest price I'll accept. :roll:
> ...


Yeah, I'm with you on this one....
Don't ask, don't get


----------

